# 3D Shoot Distances? How Far?



## EMR2LK (Dec 10, 2005)

How far is to far for 3D targets? In my opinion 3D shoot organizers are putting targets way to far out for the *AVERAGE bow hunter. I know there are guys that can make those shots but the majority cant! From a personal experience, these distances encourage shots that should never be taken in a live situation. Where adrenalin, apprehension, excitment, weather/wind, and fatique can all become a factor. What are y'alls opinion?

EMR2LK*


----------



## jakhuntr (Jan 11, 2005)

IMO: I think it is fine to put an elk out 45 yards away. I would rather shoot an elk that far other then something as small as a turkey....

The average bowhunter that we get around at our clubs have no problem shooting those distances. It gets you ready for when it does count you have confidence in yourself that you can make a good clean shot.

We do have one tournament that we set up (extreme) but put out seperate stakes for that and are not required to shoot it if you do not want to. Last year we marked 10 animals so we didn't have to guess the yardage on a small target. For example we set out a fox about 48 yards and had the stake marked for that yardage.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

45 yards or more is fine with me....probably never shoot at an elk in my life so no biggey if I got to lob an arrow 50+ yards...

the size of them buggers sure throws you off... "oh that's 22 yards, dang...35 yards"


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

i voted for 45+ and I shoot a recurve.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

All of our local shoots have a multiple classes that should allow an archer to shoot where his skill level lies. As long as scores keep climbing, arrows are straighter, bows more accurate and etc., distances will continue to grow. Normally when I see an elk target around here it will 45 plus. Ten ring is huge and I think an archer should be able to make that shot.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

at our local 3D range they have alot of stakes so you can choise about what yardage you wish to shoot. Stakes are
white 15 to 20 for young shooters, my 13yr old shoots these
yellow 35 max hunter class
blue 45 max
orange 45 to 60 
I think its fun to try differant stakes and longer yardage,but I am shoting for fun, not yet a pro or pay out shooter.
So I think put it out there 45 baby.


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

For an elk 45 is no problem, as several have already stated the 10 ring is huge. But a turkey at 45+, now that's a challenge.


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 7, 2005)

For 3D ranges I don't think that 45 yards is to far on a elk target. For the bowhunter class at our 3D range it is a max of 45 yards,the rule was changed for the 2006 3D season.Last year it was 35 yards.
Me in my hunting stand 35 is the max for me to possible make a sure kill. 
BE COOL BE SAFE!!!!


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I like to put in elk inside of 20 yards. The target before would be a little gopher or **** in the 35 yard range. When I set the coarse, I do this to keep everybody on there toes. It fun to watch the big bad wantabe' open guys shoot an 8 on an 18 yard elk, buffalo, or caribou. They seem to get nervous at them targets inside of 25 yards  .


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I've learned from experience if you keep practicing at 60 yards that 40 yard becomes a chip shot.


----------



## dave_cody (Sep 5, 2003)

45 isnt bad for an elk. this year at a shoot in sigourney Iowa they had a 70 yard shot at a mckenzie buck. not only that below him there was a bedded doe and if you hit her you were to subtract 10pts. thing was it wasnt a novelty shoot. kinda ridiculus*. ok maybe just mad cuz I hit the doe :embara:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

The course I shoot has a 45yrd steep down hill elk and a 40. I agree with slinger09 I practice 60-80 yrds alot it really points out problems in your form


----------



## JMCFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

the last 3d shoot I did placed an elk at 90yds ( I walked it off...) 

I hit the 10.... ( and could not do it again if I had to... !!!!):teeth: 

I put my last pin on it.. ( 50) ...raised it a bit....and lobbed it...:teeth: 

There were a lot of arrows in the grass...


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

bowshooter73 said:


> I like to put in elk inside of 20 yards. The target before would be a little gopher or **** in the 35 yard range. When I set the coarse, I do this to keep everybody on there toes. It fun to watch the big bad wantabe' open guys shoot an 8 on an 18 yard elk, buffalo, or caribou. They seem to get nervous at them targets inside of 25 yards  .


Seeings that you are from Athens, have you ever been to Nelsonville? Their is a lot of "big bad wantabe" open guys there who would blow the center out of any target inside of 25 yards. Just my .02


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

Our annual indoor 3d shoot we have an elk at 60 yards, I think alot of guys like it an only a few compain its too far.


----------



## MCB_MI (Nov 19, 2002)

Put it at any distance just use the terain properly to make it a good shoot for all classes


----------



## EMR2LK (Dec 10, 2005)

I think every one is missing the point, archery is a close game not yardages that rifle hunters shoot. I'm talking about the average hunter.They can not make those shots, and 3d organizers are encouraging shooters to take shots in the wild they can not make. We owe it to the game to make the most effective shot possible. An arrow loses so mush energy after 30 yards, you run the risk of not getting a double lung shot, then what?

One arrow right through the heart!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I picked 45+. I went to a 3D this past weekend and the Elk was about 55yards out maybe a tad longer. The way I look at 3D is, it is a competition and to be with friends and have a good time. It does help with my hunting but I know not to take a shot at a real Elk at that distance. I don't think long shots in a 3D encourages bad shots in real life. Anyways not with someone who has half a brain. And like someone said in an earlier post, if you shoot at long distances in practice the 30 yard shots start to become easier.

Kim


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I shot at an elk at a Rhineheart shoot and he was out at 100 yds. I didn't even come close. I think I saw my arrow hop along the ground under it's belly. It was a special shoot at the end of the match.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

It's a frigging backstop for crine out loud! Wouldn't be very challenging at 20 yards. :teeth:


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

EMR2LK said:


> I think every one is missing the point, archery is a close game not yardages that rifle hunters shoot. I'm talking about the average hunter.They can not make those shots, and 3d organizers are encouraging shooters to take shots in the wild they can not make. We owe it to the game to make the most effective shot possible. An arrow loses so mush energy after 30 yards, you run the risk of not getting a double lung shot, then what?
> 
> One arrow right through the heart!


I've never heard a 3-d organizer encourage unethical shots when hunting. People are able to differentiate between foam and live animals. 3-d courses have different classes which shoot from different yardage stakes.You have to have classes with long shots for the top shooters. Look at some of the scores in MBO, semi pro and pro classes in the IBO triple crown and world championships. Guys are shooting way above even and the longest shots in these classes are over 50 yards. This is competition, not hunting. Just because someone competes at this level does not mean thats how they hunt. Not offering classes with a high level of difficulty would kill the sport of 3-d archery. There are simply too many shooters who would be bored with targets that are in their face. If you practice these long shots, the in close hunting shots become slam dunks. There is no such thing as an unethical shot at a foam target. Should field archery be limited also?


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

EMR2LK

Somehow you seem to have aquired the idea that 3D is a hunters game. I hate to dis-illusion you but It is a TARGET game shot at targets resembling animals. Anytime you put money up as a prize, the hunting part dis-appears.

My average hunting shot is in the 15 to 25 yard range. If you used this range for deer sized targets on 3D courses, each archer would need to pull his arrow before the next shooter shot to prevent damaging arrows. You need to accept 3D for what it is instead of what you wish it was.


----------



## dcwhite55044 (Nov 6, 2003)

Donhudd said:


> EMR2LK
> 
> Somehow you seem to have aquired the idea that 3D is a hunters game. I hate to dis-illusion you but It is a TARGET game shot at targets resembling animals. Anytime you put money up as a prize, the hunting part dis-appears.
> 
> My average hunting shot is in the 15 to 25 yard range. If you used this range for deer sized targets on 3D courses, each archer would need to pull his arrow before the next shooter shot to prevent damaging arrows. You need to accept 3D for what it is instead of what you wish it was.



Right on brother! I have never seen a dinosaur, a steel deer or a bigfoot hunting, but I always see them at 3D's.....humm I also have never shot at a chipmunk with a marshmellow on his head at 40 yards while hunting.....but I do at 3D's. It's all about the challenge my friend. :thumbs_up


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

We usually use the Elk for our clout shoot. 125+ yards with a 3" orange dot, 2 arrows for a dollar, closest to spot wins half the pot.


----------



## EMR2LK (Dec 10, 2005)

Donhudd said:


> EMR2LK
> 
> Somehow you seem to have aquired the idea that 3D is a hunters game. I hate to dis-illusion you but It is a TARGET game shot at targets resembling animals. Anytime you put money up as a prize, the hunting part dis-appears.
> 
> My average hunting shot is in the 15 to 25 yard range. If you used this range for deer sized targets on 3D courses, each archer would need to pull his arrow before the next shooter shot to prevent damaging arrows. You need to accept 3D for what it is instead of what you wish it was.



First of all I have never thought that 3d archerty is a hunters game. I have been shooting 3d archery for a very long time and I enjoy it, and I shoot with both hunters and non hunters. 
The only reason I have come to this conclusion is listening to archers that like long shots and those that dont, and the opinions vary from shoot to shoot. Obviously the archers that have responded to this question do like them, and thats fine. 
My reason is simple! A very long time ago I released an arrow that should have never left the rest, and I wounded a bull that I could not find. I was devastated by what I had done, the Bull was 50 yards, I told myself "I have made that shot at 3d targets I can make this one".
Anyway thats my reason, I don't have problems shooting at Buffs or lions at those distances, I just don't like seeing ELK out there.
I was just curious what everyone else's opinions were so I could use that reasoning for our club.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## dave_cody (Sep 5, 2003)

most courses let you decide what stake you can shoot at by what class you are in maybe they should make the bowhunter class closer that the pro class. shot alot of shoots that are like that maybe 10-15 yards differant. but also shot at shoot where pros and bohunter class shoot at same stake. but we most people go for fun we just quit having fun after we lose $50 in arrows.:teeth: 

Dave


----------

